# wonder what the outcome would be if I spawn these



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

View attachment 549074


View attachment 549082


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

easy. Red.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

This belongs in the Breeding Betta Fish subforum. This subforum is for cataloging and keeping track of spawns that are currently going on.


----------

